

Ways to Prove Yourself as a Young Entrepreneur - derekflanzraich
http://mashable.com/2012/09/05/young-entrepreneur/

======
46Bit
I'll retitle this to "Ways to Prove Yourself as a Young Vapid Celebrity".
There's negligible here about entrepreneurship, or much else for that matter.

~~~
derekflanzraich
Sorry for partying.

